# Stolen, New wheels



## Speedy McD (May 20, 2011)

My 2011 Cruze RS 1LT was stolen a few weeks ago and recovered. The wheels were taken and I am going to replace with black rims.
I like the Drag DR-33 from discount tire. Should I go 16" (Factory) or go up to 17"? What size tire if I go to 17"?


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think they make them in our bolt pattern (5x105)..


----------



## Speedy McD (May 20, 2011)

It showes on the website. One of two wheels they make for the Cruze


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Sk8ermarc said:


> I don't think they make them in our bolt pattern (5x105)..


they do,use the search bar and youll find there out there
op go with 18s


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm curious to know how it was stolen. Such as driven off, or towed away?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> they do,use the search bar and youll find there out there
> op go with 18s


I agree. 18s would look best, unless they are cost-prohibitive both in rims and tires. 

At minimum, go with 17s over 16s. 

In order to recommend tire sizes, we'll need to know how wide the rim is.


----------



## Speedy McD (May 20, 2011)

17x7.5
It had 16", 215/60-16 (per the estimate)
Options for 17" are:
205/55
215/55
225/50
225/55
235/50


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - what's a "Bolt Pattern". Specifically, what do the two numbers mean?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Speedy McD said:


> 17x7.5
> It had 16", 215/60-16 (per the estimate)
> Options for 17" are:
> 205/55
> ...


Stock diameter on the Cruze Eco's 215/55 tires is 26.3".

225/50 tires will be .4-.5" *smaller *in diameter than stock. It's enough that it will create a larger looking wheel gap. 
225/55 tires will be .4-.5" *larger *in diameter than stock. This may help give a slightly more "lowered" look. 

On a 7.5" rim though, 235/50 will look excellent and will match the factory diameter perfectly, at 26.3". I've run 7.5" wide rims on 235 wide tires and they're basically a perfect match. The only disadvantage is that it's a less common tire size and may be a tad more expensive.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> OK - what's a "Bolt Pattern". Specifically, what do the two numbers mean?


There's a thread for this. :tongue:

Example: 5x115

5 is the number of bolts
115 is the cross-sectional distance from one bolt to the other, going through the hub. If you were to draw a circle that went through each of the bolt holes, 115mm would be the diameter of that circle. In other words, 2x the distance from the bolt to the center of the hub.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There's a thread for this. :tongue:
> 
> Example: 5x115
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Speedy McD said:


> It showes on the website. One of two wheels they make for the Cruze


Oh sorry, I was on the official website and it didn't show up!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Thank you.


But the Cruze is 5 X 105 not 5 X115.


----------



## BPete (Jul 25, 2012)

I do have 4 Firestone 16" for sale. Came off my 2011 Cruze They have 6500 miles on them. $200 never a flat. There like new. [email protected]


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Speedy McD said:


> My 2011 Cruze RS 1LT was stolen a few weeks ago and recovered. The wheels were taken and I am going to replace with black rims.
> I like the Drag DR-33 from discount tire. Should I go 16" (Factory) or go up to 17"? What size tire if I go to 17"?


I'd like to know if you get these and how they look. Was thinking of getting similar wheels, but I'd prefer a 5 spoke version. They look kind of crappy using their "see it on your car" app.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I'm curious to know how it was stolen. Such as driven off, or towed away?


i agree with him, how was your car stolen?....tow?, took ur keys?....only way to steal this car is with keys or hook up to a tow then doing the job...or someone rubbed a lamp and wished for you rims...what happened?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

First thing I thought of is someone came out with 4 jacks and some wrenches, and left his car on cinder blocks.

I've seen near at a place I used to work. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

